# Pelagic pirate is moving to ob



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Guys

PELAGIC PIRATE IS MOVING TO OB

Pulled the plug this morning and made a decison to move our boat down the beach to OB this whole year to ply the rigs and beyond in our vessel.

I know a bunch of you fish out of OB and looking forward to meeting all you .

We also will need some some guys on the deck to fish with us so , PM your info as we are the new kids on the big block.

Im So excited about this move guys !!!!!


Panama City has been a blast and we have caught many giants while drive way to far to get to them .

This move makes so much sense its not funny .


Boat will be in Sportsman Marina March First :thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Always look forward to your reports, maybe we'll get to see more now.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

You will be very happy with that move...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> You will be very happy with that move...


 
THX JOHN:thumbup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Always look forward to your reports, maybe we'll get to see more now.


We plan on tearing it up this year so stay posted


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> You will be very happy with that move...


Amen to that ^. I did it about 9 yrs ago.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good deal!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope to meet you soon! We are right down the street from Sportsmans so let me know if you need anything


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You couldn't get me off the water during cobia season with that rig. Welcome and hope you enjoy the area !!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Mike,
Give me a shout when you get over and I will return the favor from when you helped me out when I came to PCB.
Maclin


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Moved from Destin to OBA last January, we have loved be closer to the offshore areas. Wife, kids fish more due to shorter boat ride.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Mike, this will make us neighbors! I keep my boat at Sportsman's as well. Drop over anytime you are down!

Robert


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Have to agree with Off Route! You'll be happy with that move...catch 'em up!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome to the hood


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks to all : Ill see you soon : Moving march first as long as weather permits and the boat is up and ready : Fingers X:thumbup:


----------

